# Our Snake...Hector :D



## allymac (Mar 6, 2009)

Just writing to say that my boyfriend and i got our first ever snake on the 7th March 09...the owner literally walked up to me, took the money and gave me the snake after giving me a quick look....i was told the snake was CB 07 and ate twice a week, shed fine and was a lovely snake....well i got suspicious and took this snake to my local reptile shop and got the owner to look at it and was told

1st-it's a boy
2nd- he's dehydrated and underfed
3rd- he's not eaten for at least 3 months

I also took him up to the shop as the owner told me she fed him mouse fluffs....which i thought was very small for him as he's a big snake...and bought some medium mice from the rep shop at his suggestion....no success....so on Wednesday i took him back to the shop and he was assist fed a mouse fluff, i bought 3 more fluffs and was given another defrosted fluff to try him on in a few hours...which again was assist fed (our first time trying but he didn't struggle)

so i'm going to try again tomorrow with 2 more fluffs as the rep guy told me to leave him completely alone until he became active again...which he has so i'll be feeding him again tomorrow evening...so we'll see how it goes.

:2thumb:


----------

